# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کنکور مجدد

## بهنام فلسفه

سلام دوستای گلم 
29 سال سن دارم و یه عالمه آرزوی به دل مانده ...آرزوهایی که با گذر عمر هر روز رسیدن بهشون محال تر به نظر میان ..ولی خصلت آدمی این است که از تمام شدن و قبول محدودیت هراسان است ..من هم استثنا نیستم...
امسال بعد از خلاص شدن از یک عالمه مشکلات مادی و روانی تصمیم گرفتم دنبال یکی از بزرگ ترین آروزهای زندگیم برم ..
البته به راهی که میخوام قدم بگذارم به خوبی شناخت کامل دارم ...و میدونم چگونه انتخابی دارم میکنم ...
امسال دوس دارم تو رشته ی تجربی شرکت کنم و برای پزشکی رقابت کنم ...به دو دلیل ...یکی اینکه بسیار علاقمند هستم بهش ..دوم اینکه تو زندگی هدفی داشته باشم و بقیه ی عمرم رو به بطالت نگذرونم ..
فقط یک مشکل که اینجا برای من وجود داره اینه که من رشته ی دبیرستانم علوم انسانی بوده ...رشته ی دانشگاهیم در مقطع کارشناسی الهیات و فلسفه بوده و در مقطع کارشناسی ارشدم فلسفه ی غرب یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی  بوده که انصراف دادم ...
کارشناسیم روزانه نبوده پس برای تحصیل رایگان مشکلی ندارم ...
مشورتی که از شما دوستان میخواستم اینه که اولا اگه اطرافتون آدمایی مثله من رو میشناسید تو این تایپیک معرفی کنید تا قوت قلبی بشه برای من و تمام کسانی که شرایطی مثله من دارند ...دوما من همیشه روش خوندم تکیه بر کتاب های درسی بوده ...آیا تسلط کامل  بر کتاب های درسی و حل تست های سال قبل و گزینه 2 برای قبولی کافی هست ؟ سوما مشکلی که برای من پیش اومده اینه که کتاب های کمک درسی مثله شیمی مبتکران و ...حجم نسبتا بالای اوناست ...طوری که آدم رو واقعا زده میکنه ..شما چه پیشنهادی دارید ؟
شاید برخیا بیان انرژی منفی بدن بگن برای شما خیلی دیره و اینا ..ولی دوست خوبی که میخوای انرژی منفی بدی ...دنیا یه جوریه که بازتاب انرژی های منفیت شخص خودت رو نشانه خواهد گرفت ..پس نه فقط برای من بلکه برای همه هم نوعانت انرژی مثبت صادر کن تا بازتابش به خودت هم کمک بکند 
خیلی ممنون از همه ی دوستان

----------


## sinnna

به نظر بنده هیچ کاری  نشد نداره توی این دنیا
فقط کتاب های درسیت مطابق با کنکور 97 باشه 
از هر کتاب یک کتاب تست با توجه به سطحت بخر تموم کردی سطح بالاترش را کار کن
آزمون حتما ثبت نام کن به نظر من قلم چی
درسایی که ضعیف هستی با کتاب کمک آموزشی مناسب بر طرف کن
همه کتاب ها حجیم هستن حجم یعنی اطلاعات 
میخای به هدفت برسی کارهایی را انجام بده که بقیه انجام میدن
موفق باشید.

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

> به نظر بنده هیچ کاری  نشد نداره توی این دنیا
> فقط کتاب های درسیت مطابق با کنکور 97 باشه 
> از هر کتاب یک کتاب تست با توجه به سطحت بخر تموم کردی سطح بالاترش را کار کن
> آزمون حتما ثبت نام کن به نظر من قلم چی
> درسایی که ضعیف هستی با کتاب کمک آموزشی مناسب بر طرف کن
> همه کتاب ها حجیم هستن حجم یعنی اطلاعات 
> میخای به هدفت برسی کارهایی را انجام بده که بقیه انجام میدن
> موفق باشید.


سلام بر شما و ممنون از نظرتون 
بله کتاب های درسی رو به روز کردم و مطابق کنکور 97 کردم ...اونایی هم گیر نیومد از سایت آموزش و پرورش مطابق سال تحصیلی مورد نیاز دانلود کردم ..کمک درسی هم کامل گرفتم ..مثلا شیمی مبتکران ..زیست نشر الگو ..فیزیک خیلی سبز..ریاضیات مهر و ماه ..و برای عمومیا هم عربی خیلی سبز ..ادبیات موضوعی گاج ..زبان شهاب اناری ..دینی هم گاج ..ولی حس میکنم در این کمک درسیا به خصوص تو تخصصیا تا این چند روز که خوندم حس میکنم  خیلی زیاده گویی شده ...به همین دلیل قطعا وقت کم خواهد اومد ...این همه حجم کتاب با دو سال هم تموم نمیشه چه برسه به مرور کردن ..به همین دلیل بنابر تحقیقاتی که کردم گفتم کتاب درسی رو مسلط بشم و تمریناشم حل کنم اون وقت سراغ تست کنکور سال های قبل و بعد گزینه 2 برم ...دیگه نمیدونم دوستان کسی با این روش کار کردن ؟

----------


## sinnna

نه اشتباه نکن حل تست بلافاصله بعد از هر مطالعه  تو رو به تسلط میرسونه
بدون تست زدن موفقیت خاصی نصیبت نمیشه
لازم نیست همه تست ها رو بزنی 
در بعضی کتاب ها تست های مهم علامت گذاری شدن 
یک در میان بزن وقت کردید بقیه را هم بزنید.

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

البته ببخشید من در بین نوشته هام منظورم رو شرح ندادم ..منظورم این هست که مثلا کتاب زیست 2 فصل اول رو که از روی کتاب تسلط کامل پیدا کردم اون وقت تست ها رو بزنم .. نه اینکه همه ی کتاب ها رو تموم کنم بعد تست بزنم ...بله صد در صد فرمایش شما صحیح هست ..چون تستی که بعد از هر فصل زده میشه نکات بسیاری رو برای داوطلب مشخص میکنه که هنگام مطالعه بهش توجه نشده بوده ..بازم خیلی ممنون از نظرتون

----------


## amir_95

مطمئن باشین شما با توجه به سنتون ذهن بازتری نسبت به بچه های هفده هجده ساله دارین خیلیا حتی از شما بزرگتر هم دارن میخونن.در مورد حجم کتاب ها هم در نگاه اول شاید ترسناک به نظر بیان ولی شروع که کنین میبینین زود پیش میرین صفحه به صفحه.تسلط به کتاب درسی واجبه ولی کافی نیست پس حتما از کتاب های کمک اموزشی استفاده کنین.ساعت مطالعه خودتونو هر روز بیشتر کنین خودتون یا یه مشاور براتون برنامه ریزی انجام بدین و اصولی پیش برین به هیچ عنوان چیزی و حذف نکنین.فقط باید وقت بذارین و تلاش کنین مطمئنا به چیزی که میخوایین میرسین

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

> مطمئن باشین شما با توجه به سنتون ذهن بازتری نسبت به بچه های هفده هجده ساله دارین خیلیا حتی از شما بزرگتر هم دارن میخونن.در مورد حجم کتاب ها هم در نگاه اول شاید ترسناک به نظر بیان ولی شروع که کنین میبینین زود پیش میرین صفحه به صفحه.تسلط به کتاب درسی واجبه ولی کافی نیست پس حتما از کتاب های کمک اموزشی استفاده کنین.ساعت مطالعه خودتونو هر روز بیشتر کنین خودتون یا یه مشاور براتون برنامه ریزی انجام بدین و اصولی پیش برین به هیچ عنوان چیزی و حذف نکنین.فقط باید وقت بذارین و تلاش کنین مطمئنا به چیزی که میخوایین میرسین


سلام بر شما و ممنون از پاسختون 
ببین دوست خوبم نمیخوام در مورد نظرتون در باب کتاب های کمک درسی جبهه گیری کنم ...اگرچه من حدودا 1 میلیون هم برای این کمک درسیا هزینه کردم ...ولی خیلی از دوستان هستن که حتی پول خریدن یه دفتر برای خلاصه نویسی رو به زور جور میکنن چه برسه به جور کردن این کتاب های گران قیمت ...من اگه این تایپیک رو زدم دلایل انگیزشیم بیشتر بوده ...یکی این که من و ادمایی مثله من انگیزه پیدا کنن ..دوما اگه میگم اگه کسی روش مطالعاتی من رو رفته و نتیجه گرفته بیاد بگه تا برای اون دوستایی هم که از پس هزینه ی جور کردن کتابای کمک درسی بر نمیان نا امید نشن و کنار نکشن ...

----------


## susba

سلام.
هم رشته ای هستیم!منم علوم انسانی خوندم...
درمورد دیر بودن که اصلا دیر نیست و دراین مورد نگرانی ای وجود نداره.
الان هم خداروشکر درسته سوالا نسبت به ده سال پیش یه مقدار پیچیده تر شده و البته از این مهمتر،میانگین درصدی که باید برای رسیدن به رشته موردنظرتون بزنید خیلی بالا رفته،ولی از اون طرف هم اوضاع کمک آموزشیا خیلی بهتر شده!
کتابها و فیلم های آموزشی بسیار عالی و باکیفیتی اومده که کار بچه ها رو راحتتر کرده.به نظرم حتما گوشه چشمی به سایت آلا داشته باشید که فیلمای اموزشی با کیفیت عالی رو رایگان قرار داده.خدا به بانیان این طرح خیر بدهد دعای خیلی از کنکوریا پشت سرشونه.
شما تو انجمن هم یکم بگردین بهترین منابع رو برای کنکور پیدا می کنید که بارها در موردش بحث شده.در این زمینه بچه های تجربی می تونن کمکتون کنن که از چه کتابایی شروع کنین برای تخصصی بهتره چون پیش زمینه ندارین.
فقط مشکل بعضی از ما انسانیا ریاضی است که خیلی از بچه ها تواناییشو هم دارن ولی سراغش نمی رن.که خب تو تجربی بدون ریاضی نمی شه به جایی رسید!به نظرم خوندن و تست زدن ریاضی رو خیلی زود شروع کنین تجربه نشون داده داوطلبانی که از تابستون روی نقطه ضعفشون وقت می گذارن اونو تبدیل به نقطه قوت می کنن.
زمان رو هم نباید از دست بدید...من خودم امسال برای کنکوری که می خواستم بدم باید درسای غیرانسانی رو می خوندم اولش خیلی جذاب بود و تازگی داشت ولی بعد کمی آزاردهنده می شد و فکر می کردم منی که بار اولمه این درسها رو می خونم می تونم با کسانی که سه سال اینارو خوندن رقابت کنم؟
به همین خاطر خیلی زود شروع کنین با ساعت مطالعه معقول و سعی کنین درصداتون رو به بالاترین حد ممکن برسونین و اصلا به کم قانع نشین....در این مورد یکم بلندپرواز بودن خوبه حتی!ولی بعد کنکور باید واقع بین بود.
هرسوالی درباره منابع،برنامه ریزی،آزمون آزمایشی و ... هم که داشتین همینجا مطرح کنید بچه ها پاسخگو هستن.
به امید موفقیت شما.

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

سلام هم رشته ای عزیزم ...چه خوبه افرادی مثله شما رو میبینم ...کاش زودتر تایپیک میزدم و با شما دوستان خوب آشنا میشدم ...
به هر حال من همیشه تو مقطع کارشناسی و ارشد مم به آدمی دارای هوش بالا توصیف میشدم ..البته اون برای رشته ی خودم که فلسفه بود ..امیدوارم اینجا تو این رشته هم بتونم سریع پیشرفت بکنم ...
من به دو رشته ی تحصیلی خیلی علاقمند بودم یکیش فلسفه بود به معنای وارد شدن به مباحث عقلی و عقل محض ..دوم رشته ی تجربی و در راسش علم پزشکی که تو عالم تجربیات حرف های زیادی برای گفتن داره ...اولی رو تا حدودی رفتم و به علاقه م رسیدم ..حالا اومدم اینو هم به سرانجام برسونم ..
امیدوارم خداوند صبر و اراده شو عطا بکنه ...برای من زندگی فقط در علم خلاصه میشه ..نه علاقه ای به مادیات دارم ..و نه اهل زندگی و لذتی به جز تحصیل و علم هستم ...

----------


## khansar

سلام دوست عزیز.اصلا نگران نباشید مهم نیست چه سنی دارید چه تحصیلاتی مهم اینکه اراده کنید موفق میشید .یه جمله مهم:به ندای قلبتون گوش کنید نه حرف مردم.مردم خیلیاشون میخوان نابود کنن ادم رو.به حجم بالاشون نگاه نکنید بشینید پای درس و با برنامه جلو برید حتما به بهترین شکل تمومشون میکنید و ان شاء الله موفق میشید

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

> سلام دوست عزیز.اصلا نگران نباشید مهم نیست چه سنی دارید چه تحصیلاتی مهم اینکه اراده کنید موفق میشید .یه جمله مهم:به ندای قلبتون گوش کنید نه حرف مردم.مردم خیلیاشون میخوان نابود کنن ادم رو.به حجم بالاشون نگاه نکنید بشینید پای درس و با برنامه جلو برید حتما به بهترین شکل تمومشون میکنید و ان شاء الله موفق میشید


درود بر شما ..خیلی ممنون از انرژی مثبتی   که از نوشته هاتون به آدم منتقل میشه ...سرافراز باشید

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

دوستان دیگه نظری ندارن ؟

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

داداش گلم منم وضعیت کم و بیش مث شماست، به حرفای ناامیدکننده ی دیگران اهمیتی نمی دم...

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

> داداش گلم منم وضعیت کم و بیش مث شماست، به حرفای ناامیدکننده ی دیگران اهمیتی نمی دم...


سلام ممنون که اومدیدن و نظرتونو گفتید ...اگه ممکنه شرایطتتون رو بنویسید که اونایی که مثل ما هستن اینجا هم دیگه رو بشناسیم و با هم کمابیش در ارتباط باشیم

----------


## ZAPATA

> دوستان دیگه نظری ندارن ؟


زودتر برنامتو شروع کن .. درستو بخون پسر که کارت کم نیست .... ::: (اینم نظر من ! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohaa_mad

سلام.طبق قانون جدید حتی اگه کارشناسیتون هم روزانه باشه منعی برای تحصیل رایگان ندارید.
هستند کسانی که بعد از سالها دوباره کنکور میدند و اتفاقا رتبه ی خوبی میارن. البته چون شما نسبت به بچه های پیش دانشگاهی عقب تر هستید باید دو برابر تلاش کنید و بعد از مدتی جا نزنید.

----------


## E.M10

> سلام دوستای گلم 
> 29 سال سن دارم و یه عالمه آرزوی به دل مانده ...آرزوهایی که با گذر عمر هر روز رسیدن بهشون محال تر به نظر میان ..ولی خصلت آدمی این است که از تمام شدن و قبول محدودیت هراسان است ..من هم استثنا نیستم...


فقط خواستم بگم امثال شما بیشتر از چیزی هستن که فکرشو کنید خیلی از دهه شصتی ها اینطور شدن مهمترین دلیلشم افزایش شدید جمعیت بود.
عده ای مثل شما وارد عمل شدن و عده ای هم فقط افسوس میخورن که چرا از اول نرفتن تجربی.

----------


## Janvaljan

سلام بهنام خان.
داداش منم میخام ۹۷ کنکور بدم. البته من دبیرستان رشته ریاضی بودم و الان ۲۹ سالمه.
کار خیلی خیلی سختی در کنکور ۹۷ پیش رو داریم. دانش اموزای تجربی خیلی درسخون و قوی ان.

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

> فقط خواستم بگم امثال شما بیشتر از چیزی هستن که فکرشو کنید خیلی از دهه شصتی ها اینطور شدن مهمترین دلیلشم افزایش شدید جمعیت بود.
> عده ای مثل شما وارد عمل شدن و عده ای هم فقط افسوس میخورن که چرا از اول نرفتن تجربی.


دقیقا حرف دل منو زدی رفیق...دهه شصتیای بدبخت موش آزمایشگاهی شدن ..قربانی هر چی بی برنامه گی و افزایش جمعیت شدیم ...کشور ما ظرفیت اون همه افزایش جمعیت رو نداشت ...یک نیروی جوان عظیم که کشورهای پیشرفته مثله آلمان در حسرتش هست ..ولی اینجا ما رو دور ریختن ...بلایی که سر ما آوردن  کل مردم رو نسبت به همه چیز بدبین کرد .. اصلا بیخیال رفیق وارد بحث های کلیشه ای نشیم بهتره .. هر کسی زندگیش یه جور میگذره ..بعضیا عمرشون تحت تاثیر جبر محیط یا جامعه هدر میره ..فقط خدا میتونه بهترین قضاوت رو در مورد آدما بکنه

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

> سلام بهنام خان.
> داداش منم میخام ۹۷ کنکور بدم. البته من دبیرستان رشته ریاضی بودم و الان ۲۹ سالمه.
> کار خیلی خیلی سختی در کنکور ۹۷ پیش رو داریم. دانش اموزای تجربی خیلی درسخون و قوی ان.


خیلی خوشحالم که میبینم دوستانی زیادی  مثله من اینجا هستن ...با توکل بر خدا پیش میریم ..هر چی پیش آید خوش آید ..مهم اینه که تمام سعی و تلاشمونو بکنیم تا در پیشگاه وجدانمون آسوده باشیم ....

----------


## iran-king

دوست من 26 سالشه...تا 1 ترم مونده به اخر ادبیات عرب خونده...انصراف داده...از سال 93 تا حالا داره کنکور تجربی میده...امسال 10 هزار بود...
قسم خورده تا پزشکی نیاره ول نکنه...روزانه 10 ساعت درس میخونه

----------


## konkoorhani

دوست عزیز شما اراده کن حتما میتونی مطمئن باش.شک نکن.درخانه غم بودن از همت دون است......این تیکه کلام مامانمه😉😉😉😉😉

----------


## lily7

شرایط سختی هست . ولی هر سال کلی رتبه خوب داریم .
قبلا یه تاپیکی بود برای افرادی مثل ما .
خوب منم شرایطم همینه ...
به عنوان کسی که پارسال میخواست بخونه و نشد یه توصیه دوستانه .
از همین الان شروع کنید . در سن ما خیلی اتفاقات غیر قابل پیش بینی هستش . ولی نکته مثبت ذهن باز ماست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## engineer1997

سلام. کتاب های خوبی گرفتی البته من رشتم ریاضیه و در مورد زیستت نمیتونم نظر بدم. فقط تکیه کردن به کتاب های درسی برای موفقیت در کنکور کافی نیست. اگه خوب کتاب درسی هر درس رو کار کنی کمک میکنه اون درس رو بهتر بفهمی و یاد بگیری همچنین کمک میکنه زیاد توی جاد خاکی نزنی آخه بعضی از چیزایی که کتاب های کمک آموزشی دارن و یا توی تست های آزمون آزمایشی ها بهش اشاره میکنن دو حالت داره: یا قبلا توی کتاب های درسی بوده و الآن حذف شده یا اینکه از دل یه تست تالیفی در اومدن. توی درسی مثل فیزیک با فرمول و نکته بیش از حد حفظ کردن کسی به جایی نمیرسه چون هر تستی بذاری جلوش باید حتما یه فرمول خاص یا نکته ای براش حفظ باشه که بتونه حل کنه، در صورتی که باید فیزیک رو فهمید و با روابط اصلی سوال رو حل کرد پس به این دلیل کتاب درسی لازمه ولی کافی نیست.وقت هم زیاد هست تا کنکور نگران وقت نباش. هر تلاشی برای کنکور اگه با علاقه و درست درس خوندن همراه باشه 100 درصد ثمربخش خواهد بود.

----------


## saeed_dal

سلام منم 27 سالمه فوق لیسانسم چند ساله توو فکر کنکور مجدد تجربی ام، بالاخره امسال بعد سربازی می تونم کنکور بدم و شرایطووو عوض کنم.. دوسته عزیز بنظرم شما هم به یه دید فرصت نگاه کنین اینکه قراره همه چی عوض شه و خدا این فرصتو داده به ماها که جبران کنیم و باید شاکر خدا باشیم و قدر نعمتشو با تلاش شکرگذار باشیم پس به دید یه فرصت نگاه کنی نگرش های منفی و بهونه ها میره کنار دیگه فکر کمبود زمانو خوندن درسای متفاوت دیگه مانع نمشن ولی خوب منطقی باید برا رفع این مشکلات برنامه بریزیم من خودم رشته ام شیمی بوده و دبیرستانم تجربی بودمو الان کمتر از شما با مشکل درس های جدید درگیرم چون شیمی ریاضی فیزیک و زبان دانشگاه زیاد مطالعه داشتم و دینی و ادبیاتم بد نیس فقط عربی و زیستم یادم رفته بود... که من برا رفع این مشکل برا زیست و عربی خودم برنامه خاصی ریختم و الان که یه مدته شروع کردم زیستو جاهای خوبی رسوندم و شما هم بنظرم حتما حتما باید تلاشتون را نمیگم دوچندان باید 3-4 برابر افراد معمولی کنین تا بتونین موفق بشین البته ن هر تلاشی بلکه جهت دار و بدونین چی کار میکنین و درست... چون واقعا خیلییی عقبین از بچه های تجربی عادی ولی شک نکنین درست تلاش کنین براحتی قابل جبرانه. و دوست عزیز بنظرم ماها الان نگرش بهتری نسبت به اونا که 17-18 سالشونه داریم ولی عوضش دغدغه داریم و این دقیقا همون نگرشه خوبو خنثی میکنه و حتی اگه کنترل نشه میتونه کامل انگیزه درس خوندنو بگیره مثلا ینی متاهله یا کار میکنه یا... حتما سعی کنین دغدغه هاتونو کنترل و تا حد امکان کم کنین مثلا من مجردم و کارم میکردم جای خوبی ولی به خاطر علاقم از اون کار انصراف دادم شما هم از دغدغه هاتون بگذرین واقعا اگه میخواین وگرنه با نصف وقت و با نصفه تمرکز نمیشه برا رشته های خوب با دوستانی که خیلیاشون مثله تراکتور میخونن رقابت کرد..... پس سعی کنین اولا دغدغه هارو کنترل کنین و دوما درست و اصولی چند برابر معمولی ها تلاش کنین شک نکنین ان شالله موفق میشین

----------


## بهنام فلسفه

سلام خدمت همه دوستای گلم و ممنون از همه تون که جز انرژی مثبت چیزی از نوشته هاتون برداشت نمیشد ... به امید خدا استارت رو با کتاب های درسی بزنیم بریم جلو ..هر جا به مشکل برخوردیم و مفاهیم کتاب درسی قابل فهم نبود  از کمک درسیا استفاده میکنم ....ولی کتاب اصلی برای مطالعه  رو همین کتاب درسی در نظر میگیرم ..چون تو این چند روزه که تحقیق کردم از زبان مشاوره ها و خیلی از رتبه های برتر شنیدم که منبع اصلی برای مطالعه باید قبل از هرچیزی کتاب درسی و تسلط بر اون باشه ...حتی در درسهای فرمولی مثله فیزیک و ریاضی هم بارها شده  عین تمرینات کتاب به عنوان سوال طرح شده ...و چیز جالبتری هم که بود این بود که تو کتاب درسی برای حل مسایل فرمول های خاصی رو قرار داده که تو خیلی از کمک آموزشیا این فرمول ها نادیده گرفته شده و فرمول های دیگه ای جایگزین شده ...به هر حال این چیزایی بود که گفته شده بود ..دیگه صحتش رو نمیدونم ...حالا من هم این ریسک رو میکنم و کتاب اول رو برای مطالعه همین کتاب های درسی قرار میدم اگه یه جایی هم به مشکل برخوردم سراغ کمک درسیا میرم ...ولی برای تست که حتما باید سراغشون رفت ...

----------

